

For all the aspiring non-technical founders - weekendlogic
http://jameskeane.ca/for-all-the-aspiring-non-technical-founders

======
samirahmed
The last statement, "you need us more than we need you" is definitely
arguable.

I believe that there are aspects such as leadership, foresight and intuition
that can't be taught or learnt with a college degree or from a book.

These things CAN be brought to the table by people with non-technical
backgrounds and can be more valuable than all the technical background in the
world, because most technical professionals can easily be replaced by the next
applicant.

~~~
weekendlogic
Leadership, foresight and intuition are needed in a technical founder as well.

There are many many more non technical people looking to do a start-up; it is
also the case that most non-technical professionals can easily be replaced.
But remember we are talking of partners, not employees.

